# E-waste Supplier trying to get away from Ebay



## rmi2416 (May 17, 2011)

Hey,

I was wanting to slowly get away from the whole Ebay and Pay-pal thing and move towards an actual business to business transaction with purchase orders and invoicing. Right now I am actually losing around 12% just from ebay and pay-pal alone not to mention the tax when I claim it at the end of year.
Feel free to PM me or email me at [email protected]

Right now I am only small like garage small. But If I can build relations with buyers I can take more risk on getting more E-scrap.


----------



## micronationcreation (May 17, 2011)

surely ebay is the only place you get silly money for cpus & ram,

it still baffles me why people pay so much.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 17, 2011)

Do ebay and get paid by cheque or wire. That way you cut off paypal. You are not going to get ebay prices anywhere else.


----------



## micronationcreation (May 17, 2011)

That method may put off buyers as they will not get buyer protection, personally i would not bid on an auction that doesnt accept paypal.


----------



## goldenchild (May 17, 2011)

I don't sell much on ebay at all but... do you have to claim that at the end of the year? Seems you would have to claim it after you start making big money. Does anyone know what that magic number would be?


----------



## qst42know (May 17, 2011)

A total of 200 sales and $20,000. At that point you will get a 1099.


----------



## rmi2416 (May 17, 2011)

Problem I have with Ebay is your really not getting that great of a deal after you minus the 9% or what ever they charge you for overall including shipping and then Pay-pal starts to charge you to. So if I go and find a company with a lot of scrap that will have repeat buisness and i decide to pay for the scrap by the pound Ebay does not guarantee a price but having sellers already lined up and waiting makes it to where you have a bottom line and a known profit margin to create budgets and actually get chart-able results. Ebay is just kinda all over the place one day 10 Lbs of mother boards goes for 35$ an hour later it goes for 25$ I'd rather just take around 30$ every time and know what I am getting into and not having to worry about the risk. Also the scaling on Ebay is out of whack 10ls selling for the same price as 15Lbs sometimes. Its just volatile market setting to run a part time business in.


----------



## micronationcreation (May 17, 2011)

Yes ebay is hit and miss sometimes. 

Why dont you use buy it now and set a price that covers your costs?

I find the auction end time and day are paramount to getting a good price, 8-9pm saturday and sunday work for me (i dont sell escrap).

Gumtree is free.


----------



## dtectr (May 18, 2011)

I think micronationcreation is FeeBay employee!!  :lol: Not really.

But seriously, why should I pay a 9-13% extortion rate? We all know that PayPal is owned by FleaBay & PP money goes right into Fee Bay coffers. Don't try to justify it! if you have a STORE, though, you get special incentives, discounts & considerations. I know - they offered the same BS program to me (& probably everyone else, too).
That cuts my profit margin down considerably. And rmi's as well. F me Bay isn't like the Church, you know. There are options. And here isn't a bad place to start.



said:


> I think micronationcreation is FeeBay employee!!  :lol: Not really.



maybe so.


----------



## micronationcreation (May 18, 2011)

> said:
> 
> 
> > I think micronationcreation is FeeBay employee!! Not really.
> ...



lol far from it, once a month i make a dash for the toilet after seeing how much i owe them  

my point is if rmi's is looking for consistant prices then there are ways to get them.

but you are right ebay is not the only place to sell.


----------



## dtectr (May 18, 2011)

8) :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (May 18, 2011)

micronationcreation said:


> That method may put off buyers as they will not get buyer protection, personally i would not bid on an auction that doesnt accept paypal.


To each, his own. 

I refuse to do business with ANYONE that demands the use of paypal. I have no need to have anyone have control of my private banking affairs. Paypal has the power to lock up your funds at almost all levels, and they are well known to exercise the power. 

Harold


----------



## dtectr (May 18, 2011)

Did to me - when I needed it to keep lights on.

A furious "conversation" got my funds released "this time only". That was ok, cause _that_ time was the _last_ time I did biz with them.
edit : more complete explanation.


----------



## Harold_V (May 19, 2011)

dtectr said:


> _that_ time was the _last_ time I did biz with them.


Smart man!
I'm not sure what motivates people to endorse paypal, but it has to be one of the worst things going on today. and greedbay is attempting to make its use mandatory. All they'll accomplish for me is to insure I don't use their services in any way if they succeed. Sellers accept my check, or I do business with someone else. My checks are good and my feedback is 100% positive. 

If you are fully registered (for lack of better terminology) for paypal services, they can access your bank savings and other sources of revenue. What person in their right mind would permit total strangers access to such personal and important information? 

I recall, some time ago, wanting to order a work jacket from Pennies, by telephone. In order to ship, they demanded my social security number. I told them they could keep their jacket, for there was no way in hell I was going to disclose that information. I do not do business with Pennies as a result. 

Frankly, I don't understand how people relinquish control of their lives. I hardly find that convenient. 

Harold


----------

